# Kristen Stewart und Elizabeth Banks in erotischer Komödie "The Big Shoe" mit Jim Sturgess



## beachkini (12 Feb. 2013)

​*Eine Mischung aus düsterer Komödie und prickelnder Erotik soll "The Big Shoe" werden, ein Film über einen Schuh-Designer mit Fuß-Fetisch. Ihre hübschen Füßchen werden nun u.a. Elizabeth Banks und Kristen Stewart zeigen.* 

Für Fetische hat Regisseur Steven Shainberg ein ganz besonderes Gespür. 2002 inszenierte er die gelungene SM-Komödie "Secretary" über eine junge Frau (Maggie Gyllenhaal), deren Unzufriedenheit mit ihrem Leben endlich nachlässt, als sie entdeckt, dass sie Spaß am Devoten hat. Mit ihrem Chef (James Spader) geht sie eine ungewöhnliche Beziehung ein, die von echter Liebe und sexy Machtspielchen geprägt ist. Nun hat sich Shainberg eine neue sexuelle Spielart vorgenommen: den Fuß-Fetisch. Für seine erotische Komödie "The Big Shoe" konnten laut Variety nun Kristen Stewart ("Snow White & the Huntsman") und Elizabeth Banks ("Movie 43") als Hauptdarstellerinnen gewonnen werden.

In "The Big Shoe" kommt der Schuh-Designer Nate (Jim Sturgess) in eine Schaffenskrise. Seine Mutter (Susan Sarandon) möchte ihren Sohn wieder zum Arbeiten bewegen und setzt alle Hebel in Bewegung, um den jungen Mann mit Fuß-Fetisch wieder zu motivieren. Helfen sollen ihr dabei die Psychotherapeutin Mary Kay (Banks) und die langbeinige Delphi (Stewart). Delpi soll für Nate als Muse fungieren und ihm die Lust an Fuß und Schuh wiederbringen.

Wann "The Big Shoe" bei uns in die Kinos kommt, ist noch nicht bekannt.
(filmstarts.de)

Nimmt jetzt jede Rolle an


----------



## Punisher (12 Feb. 2013)

besten Dank fürs Posten


----------



## Death Row (12 Feb. 2013)

beachkini schrieb:


> Nimmt jetzt jede Rolle an



Warum auch nicht? :drip:

Einen kleinen Fußfetisch habe ich ja durchaus


----------



## krawutz (13 Feb. 2013)

beachkini schrieb:


> Nimmt jetzt jede Rolle an



Braucht eben ab und zu mal einen neuen Regisseur.


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

mal sehn wie das wird ;-)


----------



## selam9 (16 Okt. 2013)

klingt interessant


----------



## MarkyMark (16 Okt. 2013)

Kristen Stewart.. oha.. vollkommen überbewertete dauerschlecht gelaunte Person des öffentlichen Lebens mit Hang zum Fremdgehen.. dreht also einen neuen Film.

Elizabeth Banks hingegen, die könnt sogar 2 Std lang das Telefonbuch vorlesen, ich würd es mir ansehen happy09

Danke schön für die Info.


----------



## Sabin (5 Aug. 2014)

Also Mrs. Banks geht immer, hat mir zuletzt in Mädelsabend sehr gut gefallen.
Mit der anderen Trulla kann ich aber leider nichts anfangen.


----------



## naomianal (5 Okt. 2014)

also ich find beide geil, das wird hot


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Ich freue mich sehr darauf =D


----------



## orange25 (8 Okt. 2017)

Kirst stewart is one classy babe


----------



## proton48 (29 Sep. 2021)

I would watch this for sure


----------

